# Problemas con xorg - Samsung NC10

## antoniomaring

Acabo de instalar Gentoo en un Samsung NC10. 

No he tenido ningún problema con la instalación. Pero cuando reinicio el sistema y trato de instalar el entorno gráfico, sí.

Hice lo siguiente:

emerge xorg-x11

startx

Y me sale error.

No sé si alguien me puede ayudar. Y si es así, qué más información debería dar.

Gracias.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments to Spanish.

La mayoría de los foros están en Inglés pero puedes hablar Castellano aquí.

----------

## agdg

Te recomiendo sigas la Guía de configuración del Servidor X, y si sigues teniendo problemas postea los errores.

----------

## antoniomaring

Failed to load module "vesa"

Failed to load module "fbdev"

Failed to open DRM device

Failed to become DRM master

xterm: not found

twm: command not found

xtern: command not found

----------

## agdg

Recompila el kernel y añade soporte para vesa. Una vez funcionen las X, añade el soporte para tu gráfica.

```
    -> Device Drivers                                                

      -> Graphics support                                            

       -> Support for frame buffer devices

        -> VESA VGA graphics support  
```

----------

